# Update on new products from Pure Paws



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried the Whie Magic and sealer today. I didn't notice a BIG difference however the stain on her backside did lighten. The sealer is nice, it is a conditioner and made Meme's coat very glossy and any little snarl came right out without much effort. Her coat feels very silky, don't know if it is from the whitener or sealer. I used a 9 0z squirt bottle and that was plenty. The shampoo make a deep dark shade of purple so rinse rinse and rinse. Hope this helps. I think the more you use it the better it will be. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

looking forward to trying it! Just not when I have to put a dog in the ring - I've seen people show with purple dogs, it's never a good look, LOL


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> looking forward to trying it! Just not when I have to put a dog in the ring - I've seen people show with purple dogs, it's never a good look, LOL


 Stacy, that would not look good! LOL. It did lighten the stain on her backside


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> looking forward to trying it! Just not when I have to put a dog in the ring - I've seen people show with purple dogs, it's never a good look, LOL


Uh..yah. That is what I am afraid of !! Let me know when you are brave enough to try it


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's why Ed and I were wanting to experiment with it before announcing it. You need to start out VERY cautiously with not only the strength but in how long you leave it on the dog. From my understanding, depending on the condition of the coat and how porous the hair is, you could indeed have a purple dog. I've still not had the chance to try it but will this weekend.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Purple dog? Yikes! I am supposing it is for only occasional use, right? Most whitening systems are I think. Sounds promising with the immediate results you achieved, however. Good to know and thanks so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> That's why Ed and I were wanting to experiment with it before announcing it. You need to start out VERY cautiously with not only the strength but in how long you leave it on the dog. From my understanding, depending on the condition of the coat and how porous the hair is, you could indeed have a purple dog. I've still not had the chance to try it but will this weekend.


Yes i can see how it has the potential to have horrifying results! And it would be the product blamed, not the person who might thought that if a little was good, more was better.

Do you need another experimenter?


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes i can see how it has the potential to have horrifying results! And it would be the product blamed, not the person who might thought that if a little was good, more was better.
> 
> Do you need another experimenter?


Hope I didn't mislead about the purple. The shampoo is purple, but of course you rinse well as with any product. Today my Meme looks whiter. So I am happy with the results. Most people do follow directions I would hope.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

janettandamber said:


> Hope I didn't mislead about the purple. The shampoo is purple, but of course you rinse well as with any product. Today my Meme looks whiter. So I am happy with the results. Most people do follow directions I would hope.


No it's not you! Some coats absorb products differently (esp damaged coats) and I have seen purple tints in the ring when people try to use a whitening shampoo before a show and go a little overboard with them. Since this is a semi-permanent color, extra care needs to be taken because there are those who think if a little is good, more is better. I look forward to trying it, if only to lighten the pee stains on my daughter's junior showmanship dog.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> No it's not you! Some coats absorb products differently (esp damaged coats) and I have seen purple tints in the ring when people try to use a whitening shampoo before a show and go a little overboard with them. Since this is a semi-permanent color, extra care needs to be taken because there are those who think if a little is good, more is better. I look forward to trying it, if only to lighten the pee stains on my daughter's junior showmanship dog.


No offense taken, just didn't want to mislead. It will lighten the pee stains:aktion033:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Bumping this up to see if anyone else has had a chance to experiment with these products yet?

I am a convert and true believer in Pure Paws products, at least for Miko. I've been using the brightening shampoo, re-constructing shampoo, and ultra conditioner on Miko for what must be close to a year now. Miko has one of those extra thick "Divine" coats and he used to matt like crazy, requiring thorough daily brushing/combing, and then he'd still tangle and matt. Since switching to the Pure Paws products, the matting and tangling have come to a complete end for us. Even the few times I've gone for several days without brushing him, he has yet to have a single tangle, and that's no exaggeration. It's like a miracle for us.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

janettandamber said:


> I tried the Whie Magic and sealer today. I didn't notice a BIG difference however the stain on her backside did lighten. The sealer is nice, it is a conditioner and made Meme's coat very glossy and any little snarl came right out without much effort. Her coat feels very silky, don't know if it is from the whitener or sealer. I used a 9 0z squirt bottle and that was plenty. The shampoo make a deep dark shade of purple so rinse rinse and rinse. Hope this helps. I think the more you use it the better it will be. I give it a thumbs up.


Are you the creator of Pure Paws??


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheri said:


> Are you the creator of Pure Paws??


 No, I just try all products!


----------

